# Endometriosis



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I just had a lap last Tuesday and the doc says I have endo. She cut out 4 "nodules". We're supposed to start treatment soon with Lupron, but I wanted to know....Have any of you had "IBS" but it turned out to actually be endo. What I mean is, if my doc gets my endo under control could that in turn help my IBS? could I have not had IBS all along?


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

K,I was diagnosed in June with Endo through a laproscopy. My "IBS" subsided after my surgery but is back, I personally believe the Endo causes my IBS symptoms... just my opinion. Can I give you some advice though? Please research Lupron before going on it... Have you had kids yet? Have you researched the disease yet? There are many drugs and treatments out there but some have nasty side effects. There are also natural alternatives. Here is some info that can help:www.centerforendo.comwww.endometriosisinstitute.comwww.endometriosisassn.orgwww.endocenter.orgwww.groups.yahoo.com/group/ercwww.groups.yahoo.com/group/endonaturalAlso here are some books which are frequently mentioned & recommended...Overcoming Endometriosis by Mary-Lou Ballweg and Endometriosis AssociationThe Endometriosis Sourcebook by Mary-Lou Ballweg and Endometriosis Associationendometriosis - A Key to Healing Through Nutrition by Dian Shepperson Mills and Michael VernonFeel free to contact me through email.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I haven't had kids yet. I was hoping that the Lupron can wipe out my endo, and then I can try to have kids. I can't get pregnant right now







That's so sad. I hate it. I would love to have a baby right now. I'm able to stay home so my IBS is better than it was when I was working. I will check out the links you sent me. Thanks!My doctor says shes had success with Lupron. I asked her if I could have a hystorectamy after I had a baby and she said she wouldn't do it. I'm 21 and she said that she's given hystos to young women before (around early 30's) and she could never get them "comfortable" afterwards. I just want to get on the Lupron long enough to "clear" things up so I can get pregnant real fast (if that's possible). After I have a baby I'll get on pain meds until I'm old enough to have a hysto. I just don't want to take pain meds right now while I'm trying to get pregnanat. Have you taken Lupron? What do you think?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Many of us here have endometriosis. I suggest you do a SEARCH for "Ednometriosis" as there have been many good PAST thread.(I have had two laps for endo) Also check out the follwoing website and become a member: http://www.endometriosisassn.org/


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

K,If I can give you any advice it would be to find an Endo specialist or a reproductive endocrinologist. There are quite a few in Texas (mostly Dallas/fort worth and houston). I have not taken Lupron and will refuse to if my doctor would suggest it. I am not seeing a specialist but wish that I had right off the bat. I am currently looking for someone in the central TX area, although if push comes to shove I will travel to get the correct kind of treatment. I don't want to scare but keep yourself informed. From what I understand Lupron does not help some people... this is what I found online... http://www.lupronvictims.com/ My prayers are with you (((HUGS)))


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Thanks Zen. I live in Houston, but I was looking at a infertitility clinic in Dallas. I'll try searching for one in Houston... I wonder how that will work with HMO?! I'm from Central Texas, can't wait to move back one day. Houston's so flat!Thank y'all so much for responding. The more I hear the more I don't think Lupron is a good idea!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My IBS is a direct result of adenomyosis. Scar tissue and adhesions from my hysterectomy 17 yrs ago recently had to be removed and have caused more damage to bowels and now, kidneys. I have been in an acute state of IBS since spring. Surgery only seems to made the IBS worse, so far. But it still was worth it. The pain is much better.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have research endo right and left (books, conferences, groups, etc). There is a GREAT support group in Houston but there website is down--check with yoru doctor!! http://www.foundhealth.com/Health/By_Age_and_Gender/Women's_Health/Endometriosis/ http://www.endometriosisassn.org/info_request.html


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

i feel like i have sisters!!! yes, that is exactly what happened to me. for four years i was diagnosed with IBS. i've taken every med possible, i was never D just C. had my lap 3 weeks ago and I FEEL ALIVE. i was in so much pain everyday. i feel like my new mission is to make sure all women get checked for endo first before accepting IBS. btw, my endo plastered my left tube to my colon.best wishes to all.


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

forgot to add that all the websites above are great. there is another www.hystersisters.com which also lists those site should you lose this. also, there are so many women like us.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Lupron is a difficult and controvercial medication. However, for some women it is a real answer. There are a lot of side effects to taking Lupron so it is not a project that should be entered into lightly.I too would suggest a reproductive endocrinologist.I have an appointment with one week after next. Seems like I have been waiting since forever to get in.But the appointment is close so I can wait patiently.Endometriosis is a difficult disease that no one want's to take chances with.Although I am very much into natural and herbal therapies I would have to give some real thought to Lupron if the choices need to be made.On the one hand you have the difficult side effects of Lupron. On the other hand you have the reality of endo which is, if that sruff continues to grow it can take over your whole insides.If even one remnant of an endo implant remains the estrogen normally produced in the body will feed any left over endo and then you eventually have a growth problem all over again.I recently had a CT scan that showed something the radiologist thinks might be an endometria (endometrial tumor) growing near my right ovary.Endometrias are chancy things to allow to grow.Hopefully, the reproductive endocrinologist will clarify some things for me.Yes, a lot of my IBS problems are directly related to endometriosis.In addition, I am now finding out that another "Layer" of my malady is connected to my HEART!!!Ihave just recently become a heart patient and I was given some new medicine to keep my heart from becoming Tachycardic.We are still working with daily dose, but this week I am seeing a better passage of my bowels.So it's interesting how this stuff all links.It's never easy to make drastic decisions for our selves.For those of you who chooses to take the hard road, you have my stead fast support for your courage and tenacity in the attempt to better your health.We all make different choices. We all do what inevitably feels like the best choice for us as individuals.Good Health and Well Being,Kamie


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

I'm almost 21 and I was diagnosed with endo in 2000. Since then I've had another lap, and in that one year my endo had gotten significantly worse. I got told I wouldn't be able to have kids, yet exactly a month after my last lap I concieved my daughter







Unfortunantly the pain hasn't gotten any better, and I refuse to try Lupron, instead I'm on continuous birth control pills. This hasn't really helped, but I'm looking at getting another lap, and I'm planning on a hysto in my late 20's. I hope you find a way to manage the pain! *hugs*


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Mishy, when they do your laps, I'm assuming that they are cleaning up the endo and adhesions right?Are they placing anything like interceed at the removal sites?Kamie


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Thank you all so much for your help! I really appreciate all of the helpful websites and good advice. I went to see my OBGYN on Friday and she took out my stiches. I would say all in all, I recovered quite well!I told her that I didn't want to go on the Lupron and that I wanted to go ahead and try to conceive. She said that's fine and that after 6 months if we're not pregnant, we'll try fertility drugs. Yeah!Now the road of pregnancy.... eek... that's so scary.







I have to say I'm truly scared of the pain during the 9 months and labor. I just don't know how it will mix with my IBS. I've heard good and bad things on pregnancy for IBS people. I want to adopt, but my husband wants his own.Thank you all again!







If I hadn't talked to you guys I wouldn't know that I had a choice other than Lupron.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

MISHY- your daughter is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

kamie, yep my doctor divides adhesions and removes any endo patches he finds.KristinChrist, why thank you! I also believe she's beautiful, but then again I'm biased!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Mishy, have the doctor used any interceed with with you?I had one Gynecologist suggest the interceed if we need to do a removal of the adhesions if they get worse.However, he was telling me that the interceed has it's problems too. I was wondering if you had experience with that stuff.So far right now, I'm working with diet/exercise and massage and altering my lifestyle (no longer riding horses) to hopefully keep things at a low roar.Kamie


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

My sister visited a repro. endocrinologist here in Houston (in the Astrodome area). After a few months, she was finally pregnant. If you'd like, I can get his name for you.The Lupron is probably one of my options, too, for adenomyosis. I'm not sure I want to go on it; it just provides temporary relief, and you have menopausal symptoms with it. My pain has gotten so much worse that I wonder if I also have endo. now too.


----------

